# Cinema food??



## D_G (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi all

Going to cinema later and wondering how many carbs are in a small salted popcorn (so i can inject for it), not sure how many gramms a small would be?

Also what other snacks do u think would be good that wont send me sky high!

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2010)

Diabetic_gal10 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Going to cinema later and wondering how many carbs are in a small salted popcorn (so i can inject for it), not sure how many gramms a small would be?
> 
> ...



Hi DG just wanted to say maybe getting this book will help you out in the future many of us have it and it comes in very useful http://www.amazon.co.uk/Carb-Counte...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1269457926&sr=8-1-fkmr0



i found out that a 100g is 62.2 carbs


----------



## D_G (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks I have that book already lol it is VERY helpful but unfortunatly not for popcorn 

Right i think i left my question a little late as i now have to leave lol, i will either have to guess, or buy bagged popcorn with nutritional info!

xx


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2010)

Diabetic_gal10 said:


> Thanks I have that book already lol it is VERY helpful but unfortunatly not for popcorn
> 
> Right i think i left my question a little late as i now have to leave lol, i will either have to guess, or buy bagged popcorn with nutritional info!
> 
> xx



yes i saw that only has candied or plain in there , sorry could nto be of more help , hope you enjoy the film, i guess if you were really lucky the person serving you might know , but i doubt it x


----------



## ilovekandi (May 5, 2010)

D_G said:


> Hi all
> 
> Going to cinema later and wondering how many carbs are in a small salted popcorn (so i can inject for it), not sure how many gramms a small would be?
> 
> ...



i signed up to this website, u have to pay but u can add all the food u eat and it calculates everything for u and u can add exercise , i don't use it for weight loss but for carb counting, u can even add your recipes and it calculates all the ingredients 

www.weightlossresources.co.uk

as for popcorn

Popcorn, Salted, Cinema Style, Average	 
1 Av Serving/100g	
cals:432.1	
prot: 8.7	
carbs: 55.0	
fat: 19.8	
fibre: 7.5


----------



## D_G (May 5, 2010)

ilovekandi said:


> i signed up to this website, u have to pay but u can add all the food u eat and it calculates everything for u and u can add exercise , i don't use it for weight loss but for carb counting, u can even add your recipes and it calculates all the ingredients
> 
> www.weightlossresources.co.uk
> 
> ...



Thanks for that as i am still tryin to calculate cinema popcorn lol. i take it 100g is probably a small popcorn in the cinema? 

By the way your signature line....my favorite film


----------



## ilovekandi (May 5, 2010)

Hii

ok well how u got to look at it is if you buy one a bag of pre-popped salted popcorn from the shops, thats about 75g in that bag. Now odeon, vue, cineworld and empire don't all use the same size, so an average large can range from 200g to 350g, some places the popcorn can be as much as 1800cals in a large popcorn!!! scary!

so i reckon yeah about 100g is a small. i think also some places have the weight the boxes holds on the bottom of the box.

One last thing is you do (if u can be bothered) is u could make home made popcorn at home, add some salt for the extra weight and weigh it at 100g, then put it in a resealable bag and draw a line to where it comes up to, then take that bag to the cinema and fill it with what u buy there. ta dah! hahahah

Pain in the backside but u will only have to do it once and then you'll know for sure.

i'm really bad at the cinema, i just eat and eat and then have to guess haha i just make sure i get sweets to incase i hypo. haha

see ya


----------



## dizzielizzie (Mar 5, 2011)

*only just found this website*

yeh there are human beings same age and look normal with diabetes. Ive been in denial since i got type 1 coz i dont wana end up like the old obese people i see at hospital with no feet. I hate diabetes and I'm trying to come to terms with it and take my insulin when I eat. 

Been on a low GI diet for a week and its going well, but going cinema tonight, normally I wud eat loadsa chocolate and not take my insulin so i wudnt put weight on (I know im so so stupid) but now im gona take diet coke with me n an apple.

Whats you HBA1c like and how do ya cope with going out etc?

Thanks Lizzie B xx


----------

